# Iran: Golshifteh Farahani Posing Nude Means No Return To Homeland



## High_Gravity

Iran: Golshifteh Farahani Posing Nude Means No Return To Homeland









> Golshifteh Farahani, a 29-year-old actress who became the first Iranian to star in a major Hollywood film, has been banned from returning to Iran, The Telegraph is reporting.
> 
> Her offense? Appearing topless in a short black-and-white film.
> 
> Farahani appeared partially nude in Jean-Baptiste Mondino's 'Corps et Âmes' (Bodies and Souls) as well as in the French magazine Madame Le Figaro. This week she received word from the Iranian government that she would not be permitted to return to her homeland, according to The Daily Mail.
> 
> In the film produced by the Cesar Academy -- roughly the French equivalent of the Academy Awards -- Farahani appears in a series of actors who were preselected for awards. The film cuts between the actors as each completes a line while undressing.
> 
> Farahani began her career at the age of six and rose to fame in Iranian cinema by the time she was 14-years-old. The Iranian actress has also worked with Asghar Farhadi, the director of the film A Separation, which received a Golden Globe this year for best foreign film.
> 
> An article published by Young Journalists Club accused the actress of crossing the line even over the "little morality" that exists in Western countries. (The site also included a doctored version of the offending photograph, blurring Farahani's body into a disfigured translucent blob.)
> 
> The Iranian singer and actress told BBC Persian about her reasons for leaving Iran: "The way I was treated and the mistrust that I received from certain officials lead to my heartbreak," she said, according to a HuffPost translation.
> 
> Meanwhile, the photo has whipped the Iranian blogosphere into a frenzy. Some have denounced her as shameless, while others have praised her decision to appear in the film. "Those whose pride is hurt should stop being so zealous and enjoy the artistic beauty of this courageous girl," Amir Fakhravar tweeted in Persian.
> 
> Others, however, feared the possible repercussions of Farahani's appearance in the film and magazine. As HuffPost blogger Leila Mouri noted, "Some regarded her move as a radical action that might jeopardize the peaceful, Iranian opposition movement that started in 2009 -- a movement under severe repression by the Iranian government."
> 
> According to The Telegraph, the Paris-based actress' photo garnered thousands of comments in the first few hours after it was published on her Facebook page.



Iran: Golshifteh Farahani Posing Nude Means No Return To Homeland


----------



## High_Gravity

Nice, I support the Iranian naked women.

Golshifteh Farahani, Banned Iran Actress, Supported By Naked Facebook Photos 








> While the Iranian government may not be the biggest fan of native actress Golshifteh Farahani after her skin-baring photo shoot for Le Madame Figaro and for appearing partially nude in a short film, the blogosphere is showing her some love. Reuters reports that a Facebook page created in support of the actress has more than 3,400 'likes' and counting.
> 
> But her supporters haven't stopped there.
> 
> In an act of solidarity, many fans are taking their own nude photos and posting them online, Reuters reports. Farahani was banned from returning to Iran by the country's government after her semi-nude appearances.
> 
> The Iranian actress has said that her appearances were in protest of Iran's restrictions on how women are allowed to appear in public, according to The Daily Beast. The Facebook page created in support of Farahani's protest says its goal is "to support Golshifteh's move, in order to say NO to relegion (sic), tradition, culture and anti women's law." The group description ends with the words, "Viva freedom !!!"



Golshifteh Farahani, Banned Iran Actress, Supported By Naked Facebook Photos


----------



## Truthseeker420

Iran is a conservative heaven. I support naked women as well....unless it's my family.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthseeker420 said:


> Iran is a conservative heaven. I support naked women as well....unless it's my family.



Have you ever been with an Iranian woman? I have in California and they are something special, its too bad their men keep them covered up like Christmas presents year round.


----------



## Truthseeker420

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is a conservative heaven. I support naked women as well....unless it's my family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been with an Iranian woman? I have in California and they are something special, its too bad their men keep them covered up like Christmas presents year round.
Click to expand...


no, but they are beautiful. Maybe they want to be the only one to unwrap them?


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is a conservative heaven. I support naked women as well....unless it's my family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been with an Iranian woman? I have in California and they are something special, its too bad their men keep them covered up like Christmas presents year round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, but they are beautiful. Maybe they want to be the only one to unwrap them?
Click to expand...


I guess, but I would like to see more of them.


----------



## Sunni Man

I am all on favor of banning this slut from returning to her former country.

They don't need her polluting the minds of their nations young people.

And hopefully it will make other women who want to imitate her think twice before engaging in such lewd behavior.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> I am all on favor of banning this slut from returning to her former country.
> 
> They don't need her polluting the minds of their nations young people.
> 
> And hopefully it will make other women who want to imitate her think twice before engaging in such lewd behavior.



Its not really working Sunni, hundreds of Iranian women have posted naked pics of themselves on a Facebook page in consalidarity with her.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Sunni Man said:


> I am all on favor of banning this slut from returning to her former country.
> 
> They don't need her polluting the minds of their nations young people.
> 
> And hopefully it will make other women who want to imitate her think twice before engaging in such lewd behavior.



Well if we all got naked there would be less violence...where would you hide your gun?


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Sunni Man said:


> I am all on favor of banning this slut from returning to her former country.
> 
> They don't need her polluting the minds of their nations young people.
> 
> And hopefully it will make other women who want to imitate her think twice before engaging in such lewd behavior.



Quite the reverse.   Go overseas, take a sexy picture of yourself on the beach and take the letter to the immigration authorities of wherever and explain you can't go back so can you be a refuge in some nice western country rather than that hell hole.



Being banned from returning to the authority of the mad mullahs is not much of a punishment.


----------



## High_Gravity

Baruch Menachem said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am all on favor of banning this slut from returning to her former country.
> 
> They don't need her polluting the minds of their nations young people.
> 
> And hopefully it will make other women who want to imitate her think twice before engaging in such lewd behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the reverse.   Go overseas, take a sexy picture of yourself on the beach and take the letter to the immigration authorities of wherever and explain you can't go back so can you be a refuge in some nice western country rather than that hell hole.
> 
> 
> 
> Being banned from returning to the authority of the mad mullahs is not much of a punishment.
Click to expand...


Exactly, now hundreds of Iranian women are following her lead and posting naked pics so they can be banned and live in nice Western countries instead of having to return to that shit hole.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthseeker420 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am all on favor of banning this slut from returning to her former country.
> 
> They don't need her polluting the minds of their nations young people.
> 
> And hopefully it will make other women who want to imitate her think twice before engaging in such lewd behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if we all got naked there would be less violence...where would you hide your gun?
Click to expand...


HA, good one!


----------



## The Infidel

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am all on favor of banning this slut from returning to her former country.
> 
> They don't need her polluting the minds of their nations young people.
> 
> And hopefully it will make other women who want to imitate her think twice before engaging in such lewd behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not really working Sunni, *hundreds of Iranian women have posted naked pics of themselves on a Facebook page* in consalidarity with her.
Click to expand...


LINKS...!!!!


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am all on favor of banning this slut from returning to her former country.
> 
> They don't need her polluting the minds of their nations young people.
> 
> And hopefully it will make other women who want to imitate her think twice before engaging in such lewd behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not really working Sunni, hundreds of Iranian women have posted naked pics of themselves on a Facebook page in consalidarity with her.
Click to expand...

You need to read the article before you quote it HG

It only says fans post naked pictures on Facebook. 

Nothing about the fans being Iranian or from Iran.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am all on favor of banning this slut from returning to her former country.
> 
> They don't need her polluting the minds of their nations young people.
> 
> And hopefully it will make other women who want to imitate her think twice before engaging in such lewd behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not really working Sunni, hundreds of Iranian women have posted naked pics of themselves on a Facebook page in consalidarity with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read the article before you quote it HG
> 
> It only says fans post naked pictures on Facebook.
> 
> Nothing about the fans being Iranian or from Iran.
Click to expand...


Oh my bad, well I will have to go check out this page myself and see whats what.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Infidel said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am all on favor of banning this slut from returning to her former country.
> 
> They don't need her polluting the minds of their nations young people.
> 
> And hopefully it will make other women who want to imitate her think twice before engaging in such lewd behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not really working Sunni, *hundreds of Iranian women have posted naked pics of themselves on a Facebook page* in consalidarity with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LINKS...!!!!
Click to expand...


The link for the Facebook page is on the article if you click on it.


----------



## Jos

cant show breast on Facebook


----------



## daveman

Well, that's what happens when you view women as property and not human beings.


----------



## Sunni Man

daveman said:


> Well, that's what happens when you view women as property and not human beings.


No, it's what happens when you have a society that still has morals and wholesome values; and a government that cares about enough about it's citizens to enforce those morals and values.


----------



## daveman

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's what happens when you view women as property and not human beings.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's what happens when you have a society that still has morals and wholesome values; and a government that cares about enough about it's citizens to enforce those morals and values.
Click to expand...

Your "morals" include killing gays and executing women for the crime of being raped.


----------



## amir

Sunni Man said:


> I am all on favor of banning this slut from returning to her former country.
> 
> They don't need her polluting the minds of their nations young people.
> 
> And hopefully it will make other women who want to imitate her think twice before engaging in such lewd behavior.


***
If it were up to you, imam Sunni man, you would've had her stoned!
It's pathetically funny when you (and other hard-core fundies) consider exposing one's body "polluting the minds of young people" but have no problem that public beheading, stoning and whipping is a source of entertaining for the young people for whom you shed crocodile tears
How do you spell ayatollah hypocrite?


----------

